# Disaster at the Shire Show!



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi after arriving at the show on Friday morning I unloaded my car off the trailer, and the trailer Broke!  

Its fractured across the pivot bolt, stripped it all down and emailed Brian James some pics. of the fracture which started were the weld finished, so clearly a manufacturing error. Will wait to see what they say.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Olley  

Will you be going to Peterborough? on the MHF Roadshow stand?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

That will teach you to go away instead of editing the database  .

Hope you get satisfaction from the manufacturer.

Regards Frank


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Told you to get an A Frame :lol: did you manage to get it all back home ok I suspose Sue had to drive the car home. Hope you will still be at Newark.

Jacquie


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Did you manage to get the trailer home? If not is it some where safe?

I only ask this because I live in Yaxley which is only just down the road from the show ground.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley
Didn't want to mention about that in my little write up of the show mate.... You were all still out shopping when I had to leave so couldn't say goodbye, hope that you got home OK and look forward to seeing you next week.

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi bikerbabewing, thanks for the offer, no it was still towable, susan just had to drive the micra home. Will still be at Newark Jacquie, just may not have the car with us.

Hi keith no mention of flat batteries either   brother wondered if we were sitting in a dimensional warp which sucked all the power.  

Frank I was feeling very guilty knowing you were holding the fort on your own, however the knowledge that no one could do it better, and that you would wish me to enjoy myself without worrying about the D/B plus a glass or two of wine stopped any minor pricks of conscience.  

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi keith no mention of flat batteries either   brother wondered if we were sitting in a dimensional warp which sucked all the power.
> 
> Olley


It was Geo battery that entered the warp mate :lol: :lol: But I could not refuse two new batteries for £50 for Rocky either so we bought a job lot :lol: :lol: 
Glad to hear that you got home ok mate, see ya Friday

Keith


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

About time you replaced them blooming batteries of yours mate :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Gary


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi BJ just phoned new part is on its way, FOC. will be with me tomorrow so full marks to them for standing by their 5 year guarantee. 

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

What a good company Olley, people who are contemplating buying a trailer would be well advised to go to these guys after the treatment you have received.....
Hope that it all goes back together ok mate....

Keith


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I wish i'd know it was a weld job required when you were at the show Olley. We were only pitched round the corner and my more mechanically minded half is a welder. 

We could have arranged a temporary repair for you by nipping the trailer to his works unit and saved you any hassle!

The benefit of hindsight eh!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Surely this could have been very different if a trailer malfunctioned when travelling and the company might not have be let off so lightly.

Glad it happened where it did do though Olley and things are being sorted.


----------

